# Bí quyết chọn kem chống nắng toàn thân phù hợp với từng loại da trên cơ thể



## hong nhung (5/6/18)

*Kem chống nắng toàn thân thì có rất nhiều loại cho bạn lựa chọn, nhưng để lựa chọn được một dòng sản phẩm phù hợp cho loại da trên cơ thể mình thì trước hết ta cần nắm bắt được loại da trên cơ thể mình thuộc vào loại nào.*

Mùa hè đến rồi, các nàng hãy nhanh tay sở hữu ngay cho mình một tuýp kem chống nắng toàn thân ngay đi nào. Kem chống nắng toàn thân không chỉ giúp bảo vệ và chăm sóc làn da của chị em tránh khỏi những tác nhân xấu đến từ ánh nắng mặt trời, mà nó còn giúp các nàng tự tin hơn khi đi chơi ở những vùng biển đẹp vào mùa hè nắng nóng. Nếu như chị em vẫn đang còn băn khoăn trong việc lựa chọn cho mình một tuýp kem chống nắng toàn thân giá rẻ, có chất lượng tốt nhất, thì ngay sau đây chúng tôi xin được bật mí một bí quyết giúp các nàng chọn được cho mình một tuýp kem chống nắng toàn thân phù hợp cho từng loại da trên cơ thể.

_

_
_Lựa chọn kem chống nắng toàn thân các nàng nên lựa chọn đúng cách thì hiệu quả sử dụng mới cao_​
*1. Chọn kem chống nắng toàn thân theo thành phần của kem*
Cái này thì hầu như các nàng ai cung biết, kem chống nắng toàn thân thường có hai thành phần chính đó là kem chống nắng vật lý và kem chống nắng hoá học.


Kem chống nắng vật lý: Loại kem chống nắng này thường được các nàng sử dụng cho làn da nhạy cảm, da của em bé… hầu như trong thành phần kem đều chứa các chất an toàn cho da, không gây kích ứng.  Loại kem này có tác dụng bảo vệ da lâu hơn so với kem chống nắng hóa học. Nhưng nó có một nhược điểm khiến nhiều người vẫn e ngại, đó là nó rất dễ bị trôi khi gặp nước và gây bí bách trên làn da mỗi khi ta vận động vào mùa hè.


Kem chống nắng hoá học: Loại kem chống nắng này sử dụng một số thành phần hóa chất, giúp cho việc thẩm thấu nhanh vào da, giúp da chống lại tác hại của tia UV, đồng thời lớp kem chên da rất nhẹ và không gây bí bách như loại kem chống nắng vật lý. Tuy nhiên, dòng sản phẩm này có nhược điểm là dễ gây kích ứng da, không phù hợp với người có làn da nhạy cảm đâu các nàng nhé.
Nếu các nàng có làn da mụn hoặc làn da nhạy cảm thì tốt hơn hết tôi khuyên bạn nên sử dụng loại kem chống nắng vật lý là tốt nhất, tuy nó có hơi bí bách một chút trên da, nhưng thực tế nó vẫn giúp da bạn chống nắng hiệu quả và an toàn với làn da. Ngoài ra, bạn cũng có thể sử dụng một số loại kem dưỡng ẩm, để giúp cho việc chăm sóc tốt nhất cho da vào mùa hè nắng nóng.

*2. Chọn kem chống nắng toàn thân với chỉ số chống nắng SPF *

_

_
_Khi tiết trời nắng nóng các nàng đừng quên thoa kem chống nắng trước 20 phút, rồi hãy ra ngoài trời nhé_
​Các nàng nên nhớ, chỉ số chống nắng SPF 15 chỉ được sử dụng khi các bạn không thường xuyên ra ngoài trời nắng quá lâu vào mùa hè, nhưng nếu bạn phải đứng ngoài trời nắng hơn một tiếng hay khi đi chơi ngoài biển thì loại kem chống nắng có SPF từ 30 trở lên rất phù hợp nhé. Còn đối với kem chống nắng có chỉ số SPF từ 60 trở lên nó chỉ được sử dụng cho các vùng da đặc biệt như nám hay dị ứng vì vậy bạn cũng không nên sử dụng các loại này, vì nó thể gây ra thâm nám trên da khi ta sử dụng thường xuyên. Ngoài ra, màu da cũng là một yếu tố quan trọng khi chọn kem chống nắng toàn thân. Người da trắng sẽ có các tế bào sắc tố ít hơn màu da đậm, vì thế nên chọn các loại sản phẩm có SPF từ 20-30. Còn với nhưng ai sở hữu làn da sẫm màu hơn thì nên chọn kem có SPF dưới 20 cho việc bảo vệ da hằng ngày là hiệu quả nhất.

*3. Chọn kem chống nắng toàn thân phù hợp cho từng loại da*
Không chỉ đặc biệt chú ý đến thành phần trong từng loại kem chống nắng, các nàng cũng nên nhớ chú ý đến tính chất da của cơ thể mình trước khi chọn mua cho mình một tuýp kem chống nắng toàn thân giá rẻ, phù hợp nhất.


Chọn kem chống nắng toàn thân cho da dầu: Với làn da dầu, chị em thường thấy có rất nhiều bã nhờn được tiết ra sau khi chúng ta hoạt động mạnh vào mùa hè, đặc biệt là vùng da mặt, đôi khi còn dẫn tới tình trạng mụn nữa. Chính vì thế mà khi chọn kem chống nắng toàn thân cho da dầu thì các nàng cần lưu ý chọn những loại thấm hút nhanh như dạng gel lỏng, không gây nhờn rít để không làm bí da gây khó chịu khi mình hoạt động nhé.
Chọn kem chống nắng toàn thân cho da khô: Đây là làn da hay bị các hiện tượng nứt nẻ, nhăn nheo do việc thiếu độ ẩm, cũng bởi vì làn da này thường xuyên tiết ra quá nhiều nước khiến độ ẩm trên da mất cân bằng nghiêm trọng. Do đó khi chọn kem chống nắng toàn thân các nàng nên chọn loại có thành phần dưỡng ẩm để giúp cung cấp độ ẩm cho da, vừa giúp bảo vệ da tránh khỏi tác động xấu từ ánh nắng mặt trời vừa giúp da được giữ ẩm một cách tối đa nhất.
Chọn kem chống nắng toàn thân cho da nhạy cảm: Đối với àn da nhạy cảm rất dễ bị kích ứng, các nàng nên chọn kem chống nắng toàn thân tốt nhất là loại không chứa các chất hóa học, không cồn. Mình khuyên bạn nên chọn những loại kem chống nắng vật lý, có thành phần thiên nhiên là tốt nhất.
_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

